# What did you do to your Air ride today?



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sound's like a good way to keep up with what everyone is doing


----------



## black-n-tan (May 11, 2010)

Leak test and calibrate opcorn:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Researched more about hard-lines. Gotta order management and such this week. :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Nothing major. Just did a visual inspection of all the struts, hardware and airlines. Then got to cleaning off some road salt. Boring stuff, I know.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

emptied the water trap.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowplowed part of the parking lot at work so i didn't have to walk through the 10" deep snow to the door. Then inspected all the e-level linkages after the trip home, all good so far :thumbup:


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Installed Accuair key fob and drained the traps.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

Got a drivers side frame notch.,. Next.. tierod notches.


----------



## deanomac (May 1, 2012)

Spent all day rubbing the whole car for its new colour change next week  

Ahhhh... Excited doesn't even explain it


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Finished the trunk setup !!


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

checked over everything today. Just took it 1200 miles fully loaded with my ****


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

installed 2 new smc mini water traps from the great guys over at ORT:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Installed an SMC check valve, and broke the plastic tip to my Parker water trap :banghead:


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

how regularly do you guys usually have to change your water traps. I'm in nyc so medium humidity I'm assuming comparing to the mid-west and florida guys here.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just be on the safe side and check then once every week. Takes all of five Mins to do everything depending on location I should say.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Earlskey said:


> how regularly do you guys usually have to change your water traps. I'm in nyc so medium humidity I'm assuming comparing to the mid-west and florida guys here.


I empty them once every 2 weeks. 
I have a trap before, and after the tank. and I have yet to have any water in my post-tank trap.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

emptied out my water trap with all the rain weve had the past few days


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

I empty mine every week, but it only takes a few seconds, have 2 pre tank. One at the front of the car with the compressor, and one at the rear.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Paid for the Airlift Performance series front struts :beer: :beer:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Paid for the Airlift Performance series front struts :beer: :beer:


 I thought you hated airlift? (Or is that just the rears?)


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

- Drained my tank 
- Reorganized my trunk to make everything hidden 
- Added more air brake anti-freeze 
- Adjusted the rear struts 
- Took the car for a drive


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> I thought you hated airlift? (Or is that just the rears?)


 Not a fan of their old sleeve style rears. Fan of everything else:beer::beer:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Ordered some Koni rear shocks from Bag Riders and waited for UPS to send Air Lift my manifold so they can reflash it; I'm installing everything the weekend of February 2nd :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Played with some presets.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Aired the rear up. And then sat them back down


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Put it up for sale.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Filled up my winter wheels.


----------



## 20thAE GTI 2951 (Jan 17, 2010)

ocdpvw said:


> - Drained my tank
> - Reorganized my trunk to make everything hidden
> - Added more air brake anti-freeze
> - Adjusted the rear struts
> - Took the car for a drive


 hey what do you mean buy adding air brake anti-freeze? what would that be for? new to air ride so just trying to get some more knowlage


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

20thAE GTI 2951 said:


> hey what do you mean buy adding air brake anti-freeze? what would that be for? new to air ride so just trying to get some more knowlage


 This time of year it's good to add a cap of air brake antifreeze to the tank. Helps does exactly what you think it does; keeps things in the system from freezing.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Received a text from Andrew @ ORT letting me know my performance series fronts will be at my house tomorrow :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20thAE GTI 2951 (Jan 17, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> This time of year it's good to add a cap of air brake antifreeze to the tank. Helps does exactly what you think it does; keeps things in the system from freezing.


 sweet man thank you.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

http://youtu.be/vq6O3PZkHAM
Setup a purge valve so my check valve would seat.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Purchased some of this for it.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Did some diagnosis, bad valve and pressure switch I think. Probably gonna place another bagriders order and order some line this payday. 👍


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Installed some Ksport end links, now I lay frame :laugh:


----------



## BAGZ_N_TITTIEZ (Jan 15, 2013)

I did nothing.


...............but my firestones came in the mail today thanks to JohnnyR32 :beer::beer::beer:

Can't wait to get these airlift rears off and swap these firestones i so I can drive my car without fear of rubbing and popping bags past 55 psi


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

getting so close to finish trunk on my r32...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^nice work keeping the wires clean on the underside.^^^^


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Mexx_TDI said:


> getting so close to finish trunk on my r32...


:heart:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

I walked by my tank setup and VU4...That's all I have so far.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I aired the front up and then aired it back down


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I aired the front up and then aired it back down


god forbid you'd actually drive it.


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

1st time aired out


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

^ same here, except yesterday.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

missamagnificent said:


> ^ same here, except yesterday.


saw your car on IG looks great :thumbup:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> saw your car on IG looks great :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> god forbid you'd actually drive it.


Meh


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

- drained the tank
- added antifreeze
- added a 90° elbow to my air tool chuck
- moved the compressor and Exo mount to the back side of tank for better fitment
- wrapped more wires, zip tied, and cleaned up

Much happier with the placement and fitment of everything.


Much Better by KIDVersion1, on Flickr


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> - drained the tank
> - added antifreeze
> - added a 90° elbow to my air tool chuck
> - moved the compressor and Exo mount to the back side of tank for better fitment
> ...


Like the setup. :thumbup: always jealous of the Jetta guys cause they can hang their tank. 



But then I look at my hardwood seat delete setup. ;-)


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ordered a **** ton of parts from Bagriders :thumbup: Thanks Rali :beer:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Installed it :heart:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

BIG_ANT said:


> Like the setup. :thumbup: always jealous of the Jetta guys cause they can hang their tank.


Thanks! You don't see too many people do it but I was sold on it when I saw Rat4Life install one like it.

---

Yesterday I installed the new Performance Series front bags on my GLI and a buddy's GTI. Back in love with my car again! I also drained the water trap.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

got the car back from getting the air kit installed. also showed my 4 year old how to air it out and raise it back up.


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

**

ordered my kit from bagriders:thumbup: unreal people to deal with! cant wait to see it!


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Installed it :heart:


Congrats!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

CodeGLI said:


> unreal people to deal with!


Get used to it...it never gets old.


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Get used to it...it never gets old.


thats what i am beginning to see from reading this forum, i went with V2 management just hoping the bugs are out of the system and it works good for me!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

CodeGLI said:


> thats what i am beginning to see from reading this forum, i went with V2 management just hoping the bugs are out of the system and it works good for me!


Once I got the update I have been issue free. :thumbup:


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Once I got the update I have been issue free. :thumbup:


what manifold number should i be looking for? i am assuming bagriders will send me the newest stuff but always good to have some knowledge towards what i am going to install. i am in some very weird climate being on the east coat and in canada so wondering should i run 2 water traps one off compressor to tank and another off tank to manifold or will one be sufficient off the compressor to tank?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

One trap will be enough. Bag Riders should be sending out manifolds with the new software. My manifold says SW 3307. :thumbup:


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> One trap will be enough. Bag Riders should be sending out manifolds with the new software. My manifold says SW 3307. :thumbup:


sounds great all see what number i get on friday when this hopefully arrives! hate long wait times for shipping to canada. and thats all i thought was necessary as well ordered 3/8 SMC trap. :thumbup:


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

got my stuff 3307 is the number dated feb of this year so very new kit. excited to get this all installed for your hanging tank. i am going to go this route as well did you reinforce anything to do this? any vibrations noticed?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally moved my v2 ignition wire to a true ignition source. I've had no issues up until now but needed an excuse to drink a beer at 1 in the afternoon. Then it started to snow


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

what fuse did you use?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

CodeGLI said:


> what fuse did you use?


 5a for the seat heaters


----------



## CodeGLI (Feb 28, 2013)

i used the 10amp in the spot 1 fuses over form the top left it is for ECU i believe and i got a drop of 12 to 7 when cranking but i believe thats normal for just draw on the battery correct?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I looked at it in the garage as i left for work today.......snow almost gone and salt almost washed off roads 


come one spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Installed all my old MkV GLI parts onto my new B7 Passat. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Installed all my old MkV GLI parts onto my new B7 Passat. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

